# Water Conditions and Fly Color Matching



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Another thread got me thinking about the different colors in flies and actual results. In the other thread, black seemed to be color for surface flies. This makes sense as someone mentioned since insects are generally dark or black in color. Yellow was also mentioned but can fish actually see color versus contrast in shades against the watery background? Why do colors like chartreuse seem to be so popular? Does the lighter color provide that contrast against a muddy background? So my real question is what colors do people use on what type of days and water conditions and does surface versus subsurface make a difference?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

poor visability for me means dark colored flys (larger flies#6-1/0), clearer water more natural muted colors (smaller flies #16-8) The only thing I fish that floats is a bobber!..lol..


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Black an XL size flies especially with plenty of pearl and gold flash will work.
I once was humbled on the beloved Elk river one time a I got there to fish only to see an extra 2 ft of muddy water flowing from an overnight hard rain that I didnt know happen. I sat down and watched the water for an half an hour. Well seen a few dark flies started popping off the turbelent water and then watched these big browns started hammering them with splashy rises. Made my way across and fished it the rest of the day. I remembered it was my 20" brown caught out of the Elk and with 40+ fish caught all on a # 14/16 black fly I designed whiched I named it the Elk River Special. I sure was smiling and told the guys at Elk Springs about it.  If there was another one fly contest then this would been it. Maybe a few og you remember me posting this a few years ago for a short time.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I will first tell you most of my flyfishing is to steelheads on the southern shore of L. Erie. I get to fish PA trout for 1 week a year and Salmon for a weekend in October. I've got 10 years in catching Steelies on flies, and a dozen weekend trips catching trout on dries and sometimes nymphs and streamers.

What I have found works to keep it simple; 
Black, red or purple flies in muddy water.(higher success in that order) Sometimes with chartruese highlights. Purple seems best when water is rising and already muddy. (Purple egg sucking leach with char. egg)
Medium water clarity, from 8 to 20 inches of visibility, Black, chartruese, white/red flies. 
Clear water greater than 20 inches of visibility, Natural colors, White/red, black flies. Sometimes the clown colors shine when natural colors don't for whatever reason. Notice black is in each of the options, black flies just look natural and give a good profile in many water situations. My most successful fly though is a white zonker with fluorescent red body and chartruese hackle at the collar. Probably because I don't fish muddy water often. These combos just work for me and give me confidence. The confidence may be the most important variable especially during clear water conditions.

I have read a book by Colin Kageyama called what fish see. It is easy reading and about 100 pages long. Includes photos of his experiments in lakes and rivers. He is an optometrist and gives good insight into color shifts in different colors and clarity levels of water. I highly recommend it. Pay attention to the bottom colors. In lighter bottom rivers, the sunlight is reflected much better and colors may be more defined. When you have a dark bottom, much of the spectrum is absorbed and the bottom color of fly will be muted. Also, hold up your fly and look up at the sky often and try to imagine what the trout will see. One other thing, I have found the fish value many of the irredescent colors in some materials now. Many people think they offer colors of the spectrum to the fish that go undetected by our eyes. I find many of them to be good nymph body materials especially in the olive, or black colors. Also good for minnow body flies as well.

Good luck,
Rickerd
"Another thread got me thinking about the different colors in flies and actual results. In the other thread, black seemed to be color for surface flies. This makes sense as someone mentioned since insects are generally dark or black in color. Yellow was also mentioned but can fish actually see color versus contrast in shades against the watery background? Why do colors like chartreuse seem to be so popular? Does the lighter color provide that contrast against a muddy background? So my real question is what colors do people use on what type of days and water conditions and does surface versus subsurface make a difference?"


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Rickerd, your format was what I was shooting for. Great info!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I usually go with the darker or more colorful flies when the waters off color. black flies like a stonefly or black wooley bugger seems to be my best producer when there are off color conditions. when the waters clear I am usually trying to imitate the fish and bugs around the river with more natural colors but black buggers always seem to be a winner no matter what clarity the water!


----------

